# Worldmark South Pacific



## ocdb8r (Sep 22, 2013)

So, I bought Worldmark resale before Wyndham took over.  I understand once they did they spun-off South Pacific as its own club and took away our reciprocal access.  Is there any way as a regular Worldmark owner to get access to those resorts?  (I'm not joining Travelshare for it)  Wondering if there are any other options or loopholes.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 22, 2013)

ocdb8r said:


> So, I bought Worldmark resale before Wyndham took over.  I understand once they did they spun-off South Pacific as its own club and took away our reciprocal access.  Is there any way as a regular Worldmark owner to get access to those resorts?  (I'm not joining Travelshare for it)  Wondering if there are any other options or loopholes.



I believe credits purchase before a certain date are identified in your account as WM+A  (mine are just WM) and can be used the way you want

With any luck Fred will step up and either confirm this or set me straight


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 22, 2013)

ocdb8r said:


> So, I bought Worldmark resale before Wyndham took over.  I understand once they did they spun-off South Pacific as its own club and took away our reciprocal access.  Is there any way as a regular Worldmark owner to get access to those resorts?  (I'm not joining Travelshare for it)  Wondering if there are any other options or loopholes.



If you purchased your account before the roll-out of TravelShare in November, 2006 you should have access to the South Paciific resorts for direct booking with your WorldMark credits.  Access is through The Exchange Network (TEN) and all accounts purchased before TravelShare are grandfathered in. If you are interested in the details, the TEN Agreement is available online in the Online Reference Library.

The easiest way to find out is to log in to your WorldMark account and select the "View by 4 Month Calendar" booking option.  In the drop down menu for the resorts there is a South Pacific listing.  If you select that option you will find a list of the South Pacific resorts in the second drop down menu.  When I looked just now there are 22 resorts listed.  The booking rules are the same as booking any other WorldMark resort except that you can only book 11 months in advance.

If the South Pacific resorts do not show up in the drop down menu then your account does not qualify.  If that happens I'd call Owner Services (option 4 on the VPC voice menu) and ask about it.


----------



## ocdb8r (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, looks like I am out of luck.  I purchased in 2007 so just a bit late to be grandfathered in.  UGH.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 23, 2013)

ocdb8r said:


> Well, looks like I am out of luck.  I purchased in 2007 so just a bit late to be grandfathered in.  UGH.



If you are in RCI or II you can get South Pacific resorts through them.  You don't have to be in TravelShare to join either exchange company.  I haven't tried exchanging into that area, I don't know if it is an easy or hard trade.


----------



## benyu2010 (Sep 24, 2013)

Find a travelshare owner to book for you


----------



## LLW (Sep 25, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Find a travelshare owner to book for you



WM+A credits owners will do also, i.e. those who have owned since before 11-5-06. Put an WM Reservations Wanted ad on WMOwners.com.


----------

